# 2010 Nissan Murano SL P-0198



## Luvrockin (Jul 17, 2019)

Hello,

I have a 2010 Murano SL I’m hoping maybe you guys can lend your expertise. I’m getting P-0198 fault which is for high oil temp. Does anyone know where in the hell this sensor is located? Looking at the oil filter through the passenger side opening, directly to the right is an oil pressure sensor but for the life of me I can’t find an oil temp sensor. Nissan gave me a part number which is 22630-ED000. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Libra24 (Oct 30, 2016)

42Q118 ENGINE OIL TEMPERATURE SENSOR 2014 NISSAN MURANO 3.5 | eBay


Find great deals for 42Q118 ENGINE OIL TEMPERATURE SENSOR 2014 NISSAN MURANO 3.5 . Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Libra24 (Oct 30, 2016)

42Q118 ENGINE OIL TEMPERATURE SENSOR 2014 NISSAN MURANO 3.5 | eBay


Find great deals for 42Q118 ENGINE OIL TEMPERATURE SENSOR 2014 NISSAN MURANO 3.5 . Shop with confidence on eBay!



www.ebay.com


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From looking at various diagrams in the FSM's, for the 3.5L V6, the oil temp sensor appears to be mounted near the oil filter but either on the block or the inner timing cover. If anybody else knows for sure, please chime in.


----------



## Joe C (Jul 17, 2019)

It was there, it was broken off. I couldn’t find it and brought it to a friends Firestone dealer by the house. They found it, replaced it with the one I supplied for $97. In my opinion, well worth it. When I asked why wasn’t there a wire or something, they said it was tucked up underneath. It was then it all dawned on me. The shop who replaced the power steering pump in the winter broke it off. It was the day we received the car back, the engine light was on and they asked us if we wanted them to look at it. I told them no because I just dumped $700 into them replacing pump. I had no choice. My son was driving the car a couple hundred miles away when it went out and it was in the dead of winter. This is the same shop that told me I had a power steering leak on the rack and to do the pump, hoses and ps rack would cost $3k or there would be no warranty on the pump. I opted to have them do just the pump. A few weeks back, I found the leak on the power steering hose and a small leak on the hp sensor. I changed them both out for about $160 including expedited shipping. Never again to those yahoo’s in South Bend IN. Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## Maxxis361 (Jun 8, 2020)

Wow, really have to watch some shops. I just did my pressure line due to the leak.$130 plus fluid and now I'm getting a code for engine oil temp sensor. I bet I broke mine as well, pretty tight in there.


----------

